

How to avoid Gmail's Sponsored Links - tlrobinson
http://homepage.mac.com/joester5/art/gmail.html

======
niyazpk
This is some kind of solution? He moved the obtrusive content from the sidebar
to right inside the email?

How am I supposed to include the catastrophic event reference in a
corporate/business mail?

------
PStamatiou
Thats cute.. I paid for premier and I don't have any ads and didn't need to
tell my friends about catastrophic events. $50 per year is definitely worth
it.

------
Hexstream
"Do you resent the "Sponsored Link" advertisements that come up next to the
incoming mail?"

Resent what?... Seriously, my case of ad blindness is so severe it took me
several seconds to remember/realize gmail has ads...

~~~
zngtk4
Especially considering that having the link advertisements is essentially my
payment for the gmail service. If you don't think it is a good deal to receive
the gmail service in exchange for having to have the advertisements of the
page (which you don't have to look at), you don't have to use gmail.

------
sidburgess
Ha! Not sure what my mom would think if I sent her an email with suicide in my
signature. Plus, Google does crawl your emails, any concern that if you
consistently use "bad" keywords it might alert the Black Helicopters to come
swooping down and nab you? :)

------
sound2man
This is so wrong, but somehow, morbidly amusing. I certainly don't think the
adds are obtrusive enough to have my sig read "suicide death 9/11 murder", but
each to his own... Thunderbird seems like a more elegant, cheerful solution.

~~~
khafra
What you'd really want to do is work the advertisement extermination into the
body of the email inconspicuously. Say I'm mailing my friend Katrina about a
concert I'd kill for tickets to--I make an offhand reference to the financial
crisis, a tsunami of corporate catastrophes, how the markets quake in fear of
another fiscal tragedy. Just like that, an advertisement genocide. I'm sure
it'd soon become as natural a way of writing as e-prime.

------
erlanger
This guy should poke his head out of Safari and discover Firefox with Ad Block
Plus before embarrassing himself.

~~~
freetard
That's what I was thinking too but there's an ad blocker for safari also
<http://burgersoftware.com/en/safariadblock>

~~~
erlanger
Last time I tried it (four months ago) it did not work well. ABP is
comprehensive.

~~~
Oompa
I use it, it works fine. You can even subscribe to the same things ABP does.

